# ADA Metal Jet Pipes



## Tunafish (16 Mar 2012)

Hi guys,

Just wondered if anyone's purchased the new ADA metal jet pipes and what you think of them. I think I may buy some as opposed to the glass lily pipes.


----------



## Matt Warner (17 Mar 2012)

I havent got any of these but I think they look pretty cool. At least you don't have to worry about breakages with the metal ones!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (17 Mar 2012)

Looks quite expensive for what it is ...


----------



## DefeatDAlgea (30 Sep 2012)

Hi. I've got an ADA Metal Outflow. 

Cleaning is super easy - and they tend to look better in the tank for longer. Also, much sturdier than the glass lily pipes - which I tended to break easily. 

The only issue I've found is the outflow doesn't create as much flow in the tank. I would suggest to go for the metal Jet pipe to get some good circulation in the tank. 

Expensive indeed.


----------



## Lindy (14 Oct 2012)

There is an eBay seller selling similar for 105 including postage from hongkong.


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Oct 2012)

105 quid! jesus!


----------



## Antipofish (14 Oct 2012)

jackrythm said:
			
		

> 105 quid! jesus!



Quite !  I reckon a decent metal engineer could knock em up for £30 !!


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Oct 2012)

yeah without doubt! I think ADA are getting silly lol how can your everyday person afford that.. ridiculous lol. its like mac and pc... only, there are pc's out there that would obliterate mac on spec... same thing i guess. people want ada because its ada. not because of what it is.. this is my opinion anyway. lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Oct 2012)

jackrythm said:
			
		

> yeah without doubt! I think ADA are getting silly lol how can your everyday person afford that.. ridiculous lol. its like mac and pc... only, there are pc's out there that would obliterate mac on spec... same thing i guess. people want ada because its ada. not because of what it is.. this is my opinion anyway. lol




Whoa, for a minute there, I thought you were calling macs crap. Steady buddy!


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Oct 2012)

No way! Love macs! I use them every single day of my life  

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## geoffbark (5 Nov 2012)

I made my own Stainless Lily pipes a while back when i couldn't get them in this country. Cost £50 in materials


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Nov 2012)

Photos!  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

